# A Little Bit More About the New 70-200mm Lenses That Are Coming [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 26, 2018)

```
We’re told by a unknown source that the two new 70-200mm L lenses are due to be announced next week. We previously reported that they’d be <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/new-canon-70-200mm-lenses-coming-in-early-june-cr3/">coming in early June</a>.</p>
<p>We’re also told from the same person that select journalists now have copies of both lenses in their hands. I’d expect the usual suspects to be testing these lenses for early hands-on reviews.</p>
<p>All that said, we do not have an exact announcement date for these two new L lenses, but we seem to now have a few people agreeing that they’re coming soon.</p>
<p><em>More to come…</em></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Chaitanya (May 26, 2018)

If anyone is at Monaco GP there is a good chance some of the press might be using unreleased gear there. I remember Canon's 1Dx or Mk 2 was tested there.


----------



## unfocused (May 26, 2018)

Chaitanya said:


> If anyone is at Monaco GP there is a good chance some of the press might be using unreleased gear there. I remember Canon's 1Dx or Mk 2 was tested there.



How likely would it be that a 200mm lens would be used there?


----------



## ahsanford (May 26, 2018)

unfocused said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone is at Monaco GP there is a good chance some of the press might be using unreleased gear there. I remember Canon's 1Dx or Mk 2 was tested there.
> ...



100%. Surely they aren't just shooting the cars on the track. There are pit shots, environmental shots, celebration shots, crowd shots, etc. You can't do reportage and environmental stuff by just swiveling your 600 prime in the direction of the crowd -- you'd use a shorter lens.

- A


----------



## jolyonralph (May 26, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> 100%. Surely they aren't just shooting the cars on the track. There are pit shots, environmental shots, celebration shots, crowd shots, etc. You can't do reportage and environmental stuff by just swiveling your 600 prime in the direction of the crowd -- you'd use a shorter lens.



None of that sounds like it would justify them testing out a brand new lens.


----------



## slclick (May 26, 2018)

jolyonralph said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > 100%. Surely they aren't just shooting the cars on the track. There are pit shots, environmental shots, celebration shots, crowd shots, etc. You can't do reportage and environmental stuff by just swiveling your 600 prime in the direction of the crowd -- you'd use a shorter lens.
> ...



How is that any different than another big sporting event? You have top tier shooters and great subject matter, why then not use these? I felt that you were arguing for the sake of arguing there Ralph.


----------



## ahsanford (May 26, 2018)

jolyonralph said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > 100%. Surely they aren't just shooting the cars on the track. There are pit shots, environmental shots, celebration shots, crowd shots, etc. You can't do reportage and environmental stuff by just swiveling your 600 prime in the direction of the crowd -- you'd use a shorter lens.
> ...



Sure, I have no idea if that's a valuable FL for shooting racing -- I'm just saying someone is snapping away with a 70-200 somewhere around the track at that event.

- A


----------



## unfocused (May 26, 2018)

jolyonralph said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > 100%. Surely they aren't just shooting the cars on the track. There are pit shots, environmental shots, celebration shots, crowd shots, etc. You can't do reportage and environmental stuff by just swiveling your 600 prime in the direction of the crowd -- you'd use a shorter lens.
> ...



That was sort of my thought as well but I don’t want to belabor the point since I don’t shoot car races. Other sporting events I usually keep the 24-105 on the second body as it’s more versatile. I suppose though that at this point it’s not about testing the lens so much as it’s about giving the lens to people to shoot pictures for marketing, reviews etc.


----------



## whothafunk (May 26, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> 100%. Surely they aren't just shooting the cars on the track. There are pit shots, environmental shots, celebration shots, crowd shots, etc. You can't do reportage and environmental stuff by just swiveling your 600 prime in the direction of the crowd -- you'd use a shorter lens.
> 
> - A


sorry, but like others, i agree this is a retarded statement. 70-200 2.8 is #1 indoor sports action lens and as such, testing its proper abilities and reliability indoors is the only logical step. its focal length is almost optimal + succesful tracking fast/erratic moving subjects in basketball/handball/futsal is what it must endure.
practically any other lens can take a solid photo of a static crowd, pit shots or an environment for that matter.


----------



## Chaitanya (May 26, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > Chaitanya said:
> ...


This is probably the only race track where 600(anything longer than 400mm) lens doesnt get used as much as at other tracks. This track is narrow and press photographers are close to track and I have seen many just use 24-70mm and 70-200mm to cover their spots. Also this being the most glamorous race event of the year with a lot of celebrities attending the race, pretty sure it's a good reason for Canon or Nikon to test their new gear with press and get feedback before releasing the said photography/videography products.
Found the video, it was for the launch of 1Dx mark I. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x79rQmdYhEA


----------



## siegsAR (May 26, 2018)

They will be tested in Russia for sure.

FIFA WC.


----------



## Rampuri (May 26, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> jolyonralph said:
> 
> 
> > ahsanford said:
> ...



It's definitely a valuable FL. I believe they use everything from ultra wide angle to super telephoto. You can see UWA lenses used when they are celebrating just after they get out of their cars and celebrate with their teams members. Some photographers often stand barely a meter away from them. The other good reason for using 70-200 is .. the grid girls are back for Monaco GP


----------



## slclick (May 27, 2018)

It's true, a 70-200 lens can only be tested during equestrian events by freckled 17 year olds by Bryan Carnathan.


----------



## Hesbehindyou (May 27, 2018)

whothafunk said:


> sorry, but like others, i agree this is a retarded statement [on using a 70-200 for F1 shots]



Heh, using words like retarded? ??? Plenty of spots at Silverstone where 200mm is too long and you can't fit the car in the frame - and I was just a fan shooting from the public areas.

The 70-200 is ideal for so many of the other types of shots taken at F1 that I'm kind of confused as to why people are raising eyebrows at the suggestion. I wouldn't have added to the pointless debate but your calling it retarded is, well, you know.


----------



## JMZawodny (May 27, 2018)

I will not be upgrading. V2IS is good enough.


----------



## kiwiengr (May 27, 2018)

Coming early June, announced next week? Friday?


----------



## Maiaibing (May 27, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> jolyonralph said:
> 
> 
> > ahsanford said:
> ...



Lots of years since I shot at an F1 event (late 1980's-early 90's - can't even remember the year - LOL). But used 70-200mm in the pits and during the grid line-up.


----------



## fullstop (May 27, 2018)

hehe. whatever they are. i will buy neither one of them. My 70-200/2.8 II will have to last me the next 10+ years.


----------



## kaptainkatsu (May 27, 2018)

70-200 is ideal for a track like monaco.


----------



## TommyLee (May 27, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > Chaitanya said:
> ...


people... the setting... the hardware
and also...the action ... its all there..

it is small and light enough to be on a second camera ..while you do close/wide shots..on the man body..
....
and I must add...
I had the 70-200 f4 I.S. when I got the new 70-200 f2.8 II I.S.

MY copy of the f4 was a tad sharper.. in a few places..
I kept them both for quite a while.. because the very light f4 model was soooo ...handy..
I also used my Tam 1.4xTC pro model.. and it all was ...good..

a 16-35 f4 I.S. and the 70-200 f4 I.S. would make a wonderful (relatively) small kit
with optics .. that would ...deliver

I wonder what the heck the new one will have?... coatings... closer focus?
there were reports of a I.S. issue I think when shooting upwards... I never had it though...

we are all so spoiled with these great optics...
YAY!!


----------



## sportskjutaren (May 27, 2018)

siegsAR said:


> They will be tested in Russia for sure.
> 
> FIFA WC.



If they will be officially released in early June.
There will for sure be "loaners" for accreditated photographers to use.


----------



## unfocused (May 27, 2018)

sportskjutaren said:


> siegsAR said:
> 
> 
> > They will be tested in Russia for sure...
> ...



I regret that my questions/comments sent this thread so far off the rails.

Let's be clear. Sportskjutaren if absolutely correct. These lenses are not being "tested" anywhere. There seems to be a lot of confusion between the original CR post statement that the lenses were being sent out to reviewers and the concept of testing.

At this stage, the lenses may be in the hands of reviewers like DPR, but they aren't being "tested" by Canon. Too late for that. Some professional photographers may have the lenses in hand, but at this point that's more likely marketing than any type of testing.


----------



## Hector1970 (May 28, 2018)

I think people got too picky over your comment.
Tested has wide range of meanings including trying something out. 
Canon will be trying to drum up interest and good comment prior to release by giving some out for use at major events.


----------



## djack41 (May 28, 2018)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzz........

Wake up Canon. Public need some excitement. Get in the game.


----------



## rbr (May 28, 2018)

TommyLee said:


> a 16-35 f4 I.S. and the 70-200 f4 I.S. would make a wonderful (relatively) small kit
> with optics .. that would ...deliver
> 
> we are all so spoiled with these great optics...
> YAY!!



That's exactly what I am thinking. I look forward to seeing the specifications for the new f4 lens. I am looking for a lens to photograph wildflowers along bike trails. Maximum magnification with good working distance is what I am looking for. I love the 100-400II for that stuff when hiking for a few hours, but it's just too bulky for a day long bike ride.


----------



## Ozarker (May 28, 2018)

As always, I'm impatiently waiting for DPReview's sample gallery.


----------



## TommyLee (May 28, 2018)

rbr said:


> TommyLee said:
> 
> 
> > a 16-35 f4 I.S. and the 70-200 f4 I.S. would make a wonderful (relatively) small kit
> ...




this is Betty and Frankie.. my wild pets..
from my window..
but...
I carried the f4 on my bike when I - either did not have the f 2.8 II yet...or it was too heavy..
I believe 2 of these (maybe all) are on 12mm tubes... at my feeder a few feet away..
been a while..
I miss that lens... almost as much as the 135 f2...

i currently want to SHRINK my collection..
the f4 70-200 is a thought...
but I believe for ME...it will be a 35 f1.4 II, a 100mm L macro... and maybe my 14L II
small...powerful set .... use as needed...
...I would take a cab..if stuff was too far away... haha..

we all struggle to get the right combo..
let's try everything.. and share our adventures...

love this forum

Tom


----------



## jeffa4444 (May 29, 2018)

Having previously had the EF 70-200mm f4L and now the EF 70-200mm f2.8L IS USM II the faster lens has some real benefits and in most circumstance is exceedingly sharp. Its not perfect however and given its price tag should be better. For example at close focus at 70mm it can suffer from chromatic aberration which shows up pronounced on edges between black & white which is not fully corrected in Lightroom, Ive had this issue a few times and not with just one example of the lens when shooting with the Canon 5DS. 

It is however my favourite zoom for portraiture Im always more satisfied with portraits from this zoom than from the EF 24-70mm f2.8L II. 

For me to change however to a MK III lens Canon would need to address the CAs or its simply not worth it.


----------



## docsmith (May 29, 2018)

Sounds like we should be hearing about some great glass this week. Both these lenses are already classics. I own and love the 70-200 II. Assuming the Canon is making improvements:

Lighter
5 stop IS
It could be made slightly sharper (I know it is already great, but there is a small window for improvement)
Even faster AF
I've never used, but have heard the non-IS version had better bokeh. I've always loved the bokeh, but I like better too


I also own the 70-300L that I use as a compact travel lens. If the 70-200 III is lighter and even a bit smaller, I could see droping the 70-300L and traveling with the 70-200 III plus 1.4tc.


If they 24-105 II these lenses, I am not interested. If they sacrifice bokeh for more sharpness, I would not be interested in these lenses. Otherwise, good chance I'll make the switch.


----------



## Diko (May 29, 2018)

As I have said many times: 3rd version is nit fir you.... today. But you will want this lens in five years Many times I have written about the perceptual resolution and how it is related to the next Version of 5DS. 

Of course not only. Having in mind that 5D4 is 30 megapixels we could expect that any newer camera would be with the higher pixel count or at least the same. So far the best lenses Canon offers are up to 33MPs. 

That is why we are expecting some smashing great improvement towards sharpness, perhaps a little bit boost in the image IS and AF speeds and the new coating implemented. 

As for the marketing and the Monaco event: Do you seriously consider that Canon isn’t ready with the marketing materials? That it will count on use of last minute images? 

I was thoughth that your people here are serious.


----------



## Don Haines (May 29, 2018)

rbr said:


> TommyLee said:
> 
> 
> > a 16-35 f4 I.S. and the 70-200 f4 I.S. would make a wonderful (relatively) small kit
> ...



My walkabout kit is a 24-70F4 and a 70-200F4 IS. Yes, the F2.8 versions are a stop faster, but they are a heck of a lot heavier..... plus the 25-70 F4 has a macro mode.... It makes for a great kit at a reasonable weight with the unmounted lens slipping into a coat pocket.


----------



## Patlezinc (May 29, 2018)

I had the 70-200 2.8 II IS and I sold it. Too heavy to carry it often. Even if it is a great lense. Now I plan to buy the f4 version, hoping it is good enough (i mainly have primes and like their IQ).


----------

